# Anyone give up on their career goals?



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

I had heavily considered falling back on studying accounting, getting a possible master's and then seeing what kinds of regular 9-5 stable income jobs I could find in that field - supposedly, accounting is recession proof and there are tons of jobs in it. It wouldn't exactly be a passion but I still didn't know what exactly it is I "love" doing that I could support myself with. I would find something I'd at least get a sense of satisfaction/fulfillment from while still doing my hobbies in my spare time. 

Then I did two clerical jobs (still at the second one right now) that gave me a taste of the 9-5 grind, but neither were things I had studied or knew much about - moreso my current one. Sometimes this job is satisfying, and other times I feel like I was a square peg forced into a round hole, but right now a job is a job. The current situation is making me wonder if I really want to go back to the plan to study accounting someday - I loved (and aced) the intro class, but I haven't shadowed a lot of the "real world" scenarios of people in the field. There is of course the option of doing the research, looking into grad schools, etc etc but coming home after work leaves me really craving my free time, and of course on the weekends I'm trying to catch up on my social life (extroversion = high priority on that.)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm considering more land based jobs. For some reason I feel like if I decide to become a pilot I'm just gonna crash and die.


----------



## intp_gurl (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah...I gave up on my dreams. I gave up on my dreams a long time ago.

its worth it because this allows me to focus on my realities. Dreams are a waste of time unless your dreaming.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

My journalism career sputtered and died a long time ago. My dream was to be a film critic but that never happened. I decided on that because I thought that restaurant reviewer would either give me indigestion or make me fat. So I went to journalism school and managed to graduate... and then newspapers started closing down and people who already had experience were battling for those "entry level jobs." I've done freelance work and will do more but it's more like a journalism hobby than a journalism career.
My dream grew wings and flew but, unfortunately, it flew away without me. 
Maybe I'll write a book instead.
I've had some wild adventures while I was waiting to document other people's stories...


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Jwing24 said:


> Say you had some dream of becoming something.
> 
> It is completely attainable, just requires hard work.
> 
> ...


 I gave up on computer science. I realized that I loved programming, but I did not love programming other people's code, and being given deadlines.

I went back to being a gas station clerk, and then continued in college at accounting.

The gas station eventually promoted me to bookkeeper, and for a while, I was planning on just staying at that job, not really going any further.

Then I became a Christian, and having God on my side helping me, bolstered my confidence. I decided I wanted to pursue an actual accounting career with my degree.

I just got hired a few weeks ago.

I went to college on and off from 2003 to 2013, so it's taken a while. I "gave up" many times but then eventually spurred myself on to do more college courses.


----------

